

Microsoft Catapults geriatic Moores Law from certain death - sbmassey
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/16/microsoft_catapult_fpgas/

======
l31g
[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/212001/Catapult_ISCA_2014...](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/212001/Catapult_ISCA_2014.pdf)

